# Kentucky Approves State Beef Check Off,



## Markwright

local control of advertizing/promo dollars is important.

other States with State Beef Check Offs:
Texas, Georgia, Ohio, Tennessee, Alabama

http://www.farmworldonline.com/News/NewsArticle.asp?newsid=18044


----------

